# Kayak setup questions



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

This may be a stupid question but do you guy tie down everything on your yaks? Rod tethers, boxes, etc? I finally dumped mine unexpectedly and I lost a couple little things (no big deal) but it made me wonder about my rods, tackle box etc


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I tie everything. Everything seriously. I use 3/16" or 1/4" bungee cord and large coast lock swivels to connect to deck loops or anchor trolley lines. If you are using rod float foams, good luck finding rods in 2-3' chop.

Joe


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I turtled once, 7 years ago. Now I don't tether any rods just like before. I have my paddle tethered. I use bungees to hold tackle trays and my stringer is secured to the kayak. Most important stuff is in my PFD or in a closed hatch. The reason for not securing rods with tethering, for me at least, is my thought of a tangled web of tethers underneath the kayak. I've not lost anything and have been out in some rough seas. To each his own, I guess.


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

I leash my paddle, my crate, and my pricier rod & reel combos. Boxes, tackle and tools (pliers knives etc) are more easily replaced and I take the risk for the convenience of being able to access without the hassle of a leash. I have learned I am very clumsy as i'm newish to kayaking and even with all the space on my Cuda 14 the less moving and turning around to get things behind my seat the better.


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

I've also gone from packing everything but the kitchen sink to being a minimalist. It makes for a much more enjoyable experience for me personally. Leave what you aren't sure you need in your vehicle and you can always circle back and get it if needed.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

SeaPA said:


> I've also gone from packing everything but the kitchen sink to being a minimalist. It makes for a much more enjoyable experience for me personally. Leave what you aren't sure you need in your vehicle and you can always circle back and get it if needed.


I have started do this with everything in life. To much stuff is just that: to much stuff. I only take what I know I need but most of my gear is good stuff and I dont want to loose it if I do my be loggerhead impression


----------



## conradnmb (Dec 12, 2016)

*Rig to flip*



spydermn said:


> This may be a stupid question but do you guy tie down everything on your yaks? Rod tethers, boxes, etc? I finally dumped mine unexpectedly and I lost a couple little things (no big deal) but it made me wonder about my rods, tackle box etc


I've heard the saying "rig to flip" so I tie down everything I can with bungees or try to buy things that will float (coolers) in the event of a flip. The tackle box is the only thing not tied down per se, but I tuck that under the netting in the back of my yak and re-snap the bungee in after I take something out.


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

I tether all my gear in also. What helped the most was cutting down on the excessive gear that I thought I needed. 

wannabeangler, did you experience some issues with the tethers once you flipped?


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I had a couple of rods that were tethered and one that was not. I turtle back in '09 at Lessner on an outgoing tide. The rods that were tethered became tangled around my legs. I broke the tether to avoid the chaos of being tangled and drowning. That moment when you are tangled and underwater a lot goes through your mind in a matter of seconds. As we each grow with the sport, we each have encountered experiences that could benefit others. Now like SeaPro, I minimize what I take with me now.


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

wannabeangler said:


> I had a couple of rods that were tethered and one that was not. I turtle back in '09 at Lessner on an outgoing tide. The rods that were tethered became tangled around my legs. I broke the tether to avoid the chaos of being tangled and drowning. That moment when you are tangled and underwater a lot goes through your mind in a matter of seconds. As we each grow with the sport, we each have encountered experiences that could benefit others. Now like SeaPro, I minimize what I take with me now.


That would definitely make one change their mind on how to pack and rig. Thanks for sharing!


----------

